# Gorgone Checkerspot Butterfly



## NateS (Jul 23, 2010)

This guy hung out on my Joe Pye Weed for about an hour or more today...he was extremely cooperative.

1






2





3





4 (my fav)





5


----------



## JamesMason (Jul 24, 2010)

Very much like no.1, the darker background works better than the lighter ones imo.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 24, 2010)

I really like #2.  It really gives his wings depth.


----------



## NateS (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Worth noting, these were shot with the 180 and a 1.4tc...not the 68mm tubes I usually use....made a lot of help with shooting butterflies and damesflies.


----------



## Emad (Jul 25, 2010)

all of 'em are amazin' specially the 2nd one .. i loved it =D

show us more =3


----------



## NateS (Jul 26, 2010)

Emad said:


> all of 'em are amazin' specially the 2nd one .. i loved it =D
> 
> show us more =3



Thank you Emad.  Check out my other thread "Silvery Checkerspot Butterflies" to see more of these guys and some shots with no flash.


----------



## Jane948 (Jul 27, 2010)

I really like #3


----------

